# Free Disney Parking



## jwalk03 (Jan 19, 2017)

Somewhere on TUG there is a post about a way to bypass the parking pay attendant booths at Disney and now I cannot find it anywhere!  Does someone have the link?

Thanks


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2017)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bonnet-creek-questions.224633/#post-1737690


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 19, 2017)

perfect!  Thank you!!   Not sure why I couldn't find this.


----------



## got4boys (Jan 29, 2017)

Sometimes it is blocked off.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2017)

I think it only works at the TTC. So it would work for Magic Kingdom, and Epcot via monorail.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 30, 2017)

We discovered when we went to an Epcot resort restaurant for lunch that we could leave our car in the resort lot (no charge) and take the boat to Disney Studios from there.  It's kind of a long walk especially for kids, but we also enjoy walking along the canal to get there too. BTW, does anyone know what the current Disney parking fee is?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 30, 2017)

got4boys said:


> Sometimes it is blocked off.



It would make sense to do that, but it wasn't blocked off when we were there Spring Break....

If they put a booth there, the extra parking fees would more than pay the labor imo.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 2, 2017)

1st Class said:


> BTW, does anyone know what the current Disney parking fee is?



$20. It's insane. Pay $20 to park just for the right to pay $100+ per person to enter the park just to pay $100 per person to eat within the park. And yet there are literally well over 100,000 people per day willing to do that just at the Orlando Disney properties alone. We love Disney and go quite a bit but we live here and try and maximize the FL annual pass value as much as we can.


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 19, 2017)

It seems Disney may have wised up to this trick.  Just spent 2 weeks in Orlando and this turnaround was blocked off with cones everytime we drive by it.


----------



## OutSkiing (Feb 20, 2017)

Ditto .. directions are perfect except the gas station is now Speedway rather than Hess.

But the re-entrance is blocked off with orange cones spaced about 3 feet apart and a 'do not enter' sign.

Bob


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 31, 2017)

disney is changing several of their roads - so not sure if this is open. my nice exit from Epcot to OKW is gone....


----------



## silentg (Mar 31, 2017)

We went to Epcot on Monday. Tried parking at Boardwalk. Parking attendant said only valet available and was $25.00. We decided to park at Epcot it's $20.and for $40, They offer premium parking. Not sure how much better that is. We parked pretty close to the front, as people leave later in the day. If you have annual or seasonal pass parking is now included in the price.
Silentg


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 4, 2017)

As a DVC member who pays plenty of $$$ for parking through ownership and maintenance fees, I recommend that those who are looking for free parking should stay onsite or consider parking costs as an offset to cheaper off-site accommodations. Anything Disney does to discourage guests staying off-site from parking free is appreciated.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 14, 2017)

No big deal for us - Florida resident passes (actually all annual passes) include free parking.


----------



## BigRedNole (Apr 16, 2017)

Rsauer3473 said:


> As a DVC member who pays plenty of $$$ for parking through ownership and maintenance fees, I recommend that those who are looking for free parking should stay onsite or consider parking costs as an offset to cheaper off-site accommodations. Anything Disney does to discourage guests staying off-site from parking free is appreciated.


I have a feeling once Disney has built enough DVC rentals and other resorts, I expect entrance into the parks to be for resort guests only. In other words, you have to stay onsite to be able to access the parks.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 16, 2017)

BigRedNole said:


> I have a feeling once Disney has built enough DVC rentals and other resorts, I expect entrance into the parks to be for resort guests only. In other words, you have to stay onsite to be able to access the parks.


Not a chance.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 16, 2017)

BigRedNole said:


> I have a feeling once Disney has built enough DVC rentals and other resorts, I expect entrance into the parks to be for resort guests only. In other words, you have to stay onsite to be able to access the parks.



You already see that now with Disney's phased closures due to visitor capacity on the busiest days of the year (Christmas, New Year, July 4, etc.) where off-site visitors are directed away from MK and toward other parks that are not as close to capacity. Other than that, never. The parks don't survive without off-site visitors.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 16, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> phased closures due to visitor capacity on the busiest days of the year (Christmas, New Year, July 4, etc.) where off-site visitors are directed away from MK and toward other parks that are not as close to capacity


Note that this only happens mid-day. Even if you are off-site, if you want to visit MK on Christmas Day, you can. Just go early, or go late.

Then again, if you truly want to be in MK on one of its busiest days of the year, maybe it's time to re-evaluate your life's choices.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 16, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> $20. It's insane. Pay $20 to park just for the right to pay $100+ per person to enter the park.....We love Disney and go quite a bit but we live here and try and maximize the FL annual pass value as much as we can.



I may have my facts a little wrong but my Son and his wife pay something like $1,300 for their annual passes even though they live in Texas.  He says it is well worth the $1,300 as they go twice a year and go to the park 5 to 7 times each trip.  I think he told me parking is free and they get discounts on almost everything they have to pay for inside the park.

George


----------

